# General > Photography >  Lawn mower  in the snow!

## Alice in Blunderland

My dad thought that it would be a hoot to take the sit on mower out tie two sledges to it and drag the kids around the garden.  :Grin: 

They loved it! So did my dad just a big kid too.  ::

----------


## Leanne

Would your dad adopt me? Please?

----------

